# H.parviceps acting weird very concerned



## joseofsa

My H.parviceps was getting ready for her final molt last night but friday she started acting very weird. She was limp and unresponcive to stimuli(food, misting, and me opening her container). She had all four legs on the mesh top but if one of her legs came off the mesh she was unable to move her leg back up so i constantly have to open the lid and place her legs on the mesh top or else she will fall. Wondering if this has happened to anyone? on the good side i guess her wing buds have grown substantualy since friday and her legs have extended. Is she having a hard time or is she sick with an unkown aliment? Eats FF's, flys, and butterflies.


----------



## robo mantis

happened to me before some people said i gave my mantis a bad cricket that was sick and made her sick


----------



## joseofsa

I do not use crickets? did the mantis live?


----------



## robo mantis

no it died  what did you feed it?


----------



## joseofsa

Fruit flys, Flys(captive cultivated), butterflies(also from a cluture).


----------



## robo mantis

hmm try misting it and see if you got the right temp


----------



## joseofsa

well what is the correct temp? i keep her at 75F/night 80F/day.


----------



## robo mantis

i think you got the temp right so you say it acts like it can't move it's legs?


----------



## joseofsa

yes no strength what so ever. i turned her right side up and she just has no strength i guess she just lays flat on her belly. She can move her arms but she keeps them in the molting position she is breathing(i can see her abdomen moving) she moves her head slightly and she can move her legs but not enough to be able to put them back on the mesh when they detach.


----------



## robo mantis

try hand feeding


----------



## joseofsa

I did. she drinks but wont eat. I am waiting for signs of that brown eye thing but no signs.


----------



## robo mantis

hmm i don't know it may not make it


----------



## joseofsa

thanks for the help


----------



## robo mantis

don't feel bad that happened to me happens sometimes


----------



## worldofmantis

that happened to my european mantis but she was adult and was laying eggs what i did was jsut keep feeding her water it kept mine alive long enough to lay another egg. my mantis did die i think its what u suspect you feed it a bad insect and it comes down with the disease the feeder had.


----------



## robo mantis

ya mine lived a while but died


----------



## Lukony

This is usually a good sign of the mantis getting ready to die. You will notice its color get a bit lighter and it may eat a little bit but hardly anything.


----------



## 13ollox

so why would it die when it hasnt reached adult yet ? i thought thats the sign of old age . when my mantis got sick and was chucking up absolutly everywhere . it was still active . it just lay on the bottom of a clean tank for about 2 days . then she went back to being herself.

the temprature does seem fine to me . and misting has never gave me any problems with this species even if i forgot for a few days .

dont sound good though


----------



## Rick

> so why would it die when it hasnt reached adult yet ? i thought thats the sign of old age . when my mantis got sick and was chucking up absolutly everywhere . it was still active . it just lay on the bottom of a clean tank for about 2 days . then she went back to being herself. the temprature does seem fine to me . and misting has never gave me any problems with this species even if i forgot for a few days .
> 
> dont sound good though


They can and will die at any age. I've seen all kinds of different symptoms. Some led to death and some didn't.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

hanging upside down, being limp and unresponsive to stimuli would indicate it was beginning to moult.

has it been trapped in it's old skin or did it actually moult?


----------



## joseofsa

nope no molt(she SHOULD molt every other sunday or monday night). she is still alive she gets lighter then darker. is active(cleaning, moving arms) somtimes but others just barely moves her head.


----------



## julian camilo

bear in mind each instar is longer than the last, so times between moults will generally increase each time, assuming heat and food have been about equal.


----------



## 13ollox

one of my membrancea didnt eat for over a week because he was going to moult . then he did moult and was extreamly weak afterwards . I.E. couldnt catch prey properly and just slumped there till i hand fed him . he be fine ever since !!! maybe thats what yours is going to do ?

neil


----------



## joseofsa

I mean that makes sence. she is living and still follows me with her head but whats with the color changes now her wing buds are kinda blue and her body goes from neon green to green???? IDK but i do feed her and mist her(she eats Fruit flys) I am clueless but will inform of any changes.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

is it your first mantis?

i was worried about the littlest things when i got my first one, i think everybody's like that. and their behaviour can be hard to understand at first, they sometimes just dont want to move no matter what


----------



## joseofsa

No i used to keep a whole bunch of chinese mantids then i let them go and untill a few months ago my intrest was resparked when i saw the spiny flower mantis. I am used to losses but not when they are going through the final molt. Well I have an update I thought she was done for last night as she was not able to stay attached to the mesh so i turned her right side up put her in a big 10 gallon(she could not walk so it did not matter) well... this morning she was living and breathing so i misted her offered her FFs she did not respond so i sadly slumped next door to paint a room. Well i finished and came home and was getting ready to shower when out of the corner of my eye i saw her she looked like she grew an inch! her abdomen was elongated and it had busted out of the old skin and she is lookin alot like a he. i misted her and pluged in a heat matt to make it more humid so he/she can fully molt. but i do not know what to expect. anyways im guessing someone prayed for her/him and i thank you.


----------



## joseofsa

She died?????????? well at least she fought. BTW when i came home she was surrounded in a puddle of blue liquid? is this mantid blood?


----------



## robo mantis

that happened to my mantis after a shed it had blue coming out it's neck


----------



## Joe

thats too bad  i had a sub european mantis that had the same thing. it was about to molt and was to weak to do anything and it died over night

Joe


----------

